# pb réinstallation OS X 10.3 d'origine sur Imac PPC G5



## jvan (5 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
je ne peux plus installer mon système 10.3 d'origine sur mon Imac PPC G5 de 2004. Après démarrage sur le disque d'origine (gris) l'ecran affiche après une pomme un panneau interdit de stationner gris. Puis plus rien.

Cela est arrivé après avoir repartitionné le disque interne à partir d'un CD 10.5 Leopard (tentative d'upgrader mon imac vers leopard, mais comme je n'avais pas 10.4 il a refusé).

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## macintosh_plus (5 Mai 2010)

Il est possible qu'une Mise à jour de l'OpenFirmware interdise son installation. J'ai eu le même problème avec mon imac G5.
Il faut dont réinstaller au minimum le système déjà installé sur le disque dur. Pour 10.5 mieux vaut installer en effaçant le disque plutôt que de mettre à jour !


----------



## jvan (5 Mai 2010)

Le problème c'est qu'il n'y a plus de système sur le disque dur. Le système pré-existant (avant partition) était le 10.3 upgradé progressivement en 10.3.9. Il me faut donc trouver une version de 10.4 ou 10.5 pour Imac PPC G5 en espérant pouvoir l'installer.


----------



## jvan (8 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
je n'ai toujours pas trouve de 10.4. Alors, j'essaie d'installer directement 10.5 sur mon Imac. J'ai un système 10.5 sur un DD externe liaison Firewire. Le problème c'est que quand je démarre l'imac avec la touche option, il ne voit pas le DD. J'ai bien les flèches  circulaires et l'autre, mais pas de système affiché. Comment faire pour installer le système sur l'imac ? J'ai essayé en intercallant un Powerbook sous 10.6 entre le DD et l'imac démarré en mode T, comme ça je vois bien le système 10.5 d'installation sur le DD. Quand je le lance il me dit qu'il ne peut pas installer ce système...
Bref, je suis coincé. Comment faire sans acquérir de système 10.4 et quelle garantie que ça marche ?


----------



## christophe2312 (16 Mai 2010)

solution trouve?


----------

